# Benefit Tournament for Sherry Evans. Lake Juliette



## BackwoodsBassClub (Aug 4, 2016)

All anglers welcome.
Spread the word and help get Sherry the treatment she needs for Multiple Sclerosis. 

Lake Juliette
Saturday August 20, 2016
Safe light to 2:00
Entry fee: $60 per boat

Guaranteed 1st place $500.
2nd place $200

Big fish will be the total of $10 times the amount of boats.
 Saturday August 20, 2016

There will be food served to anglers at weigh-in. We will have raffle tickets that can be purchased for a chance to win door prizes.


----------



## srh46 (Aug 14, 2016)

There will be some good door prizes to be raffled off and some good eats , join us this weekend for a good cause.


----------



## srh46 (Aug 20, 2016)

*Benefit tournament for sherry*

Thanks to everyone for making today a success, your all awesome people and we are so thankful for your support for sherry. God bless all of you.


----------

